# World Mark Question



## Cdn Gal (Jan 3, 2014)

My husband and I are resale owners through Wyndham and absolutely love our timeshare.  I would like to get some info on World Mark as a possible new timeshare venture.  Unfortunately since we are both teachers, we are not flexible without time...summer, March and Christmas.  Also, given our location, we plan everything out very far in advance so we can get good flight prices out from the North. . I have already looked at the the Worldmark Website by Wyndham and am impressed by the locations and some of the resorts.  Does Worldmark rank the resorts according to gold/silver etc?  How far out in advance can you reserve the rooms?  What is the least amount of points that you can purchase?  Also, since it is owned by the same parent company (Wyndham), why does Wyndham just not combine the two systems to allow more trades for owners?  Wouldn't they save money by doing this?   Thank you for all of the replies! :whoopie:


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 3, 2014)

Cdn Gal said:


> Does Worldmark rank the resorts according to gold/silver etc?


  No there are resort ratings/reviews on TUG if you become a member and Redweek



Cdn Gal said:


> How far out in advance can you reserve the rooms?


  13 Months for 1-4 Weeks -  9 months 1- 6 Days



Cdn Gal said:


> What is the least amount of points that you can purchase?


 5,000



Cdn Gal said:


> Also, since it is owned by the same parent company (Wyndham), why does Wyndham just not combine the two systems to allow more trades for owners? Wouldn't they save money by doing this? Thank you for all of the replies! :whoopie:



Bite your tongue, bigger is rarely better

 Both were purchased brands with existing bylaws and regulations - that would prevent merger of the two systems,   Thank God

 They are putting together a hybrid system that will give access to both systems with developer purchased points, my understanding the window of opportunity for reservations is different than the ones provided by the Wyndham and Worldmark governing documents


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2014)

Cdn Gal said:


> My husband and I are resale owners through Wyndham and absolutely love our timeshare.  I would like to get some info on World Mark as a possible new timeshare venture.  Unfortunately since we are both teachers, we are not flexible without time...summer, March and Christmas.  Also, given our location, we plan everything out very far in advance so we can get good flight prices out from the North. . I have already looked at the the Worldmark Website by Wyndham and am impressed by the locations and some of the resorts.  Does Worldmark rank the resorts according to gold/silver etc?  How far out in advance can you reserve the rooms?  What is the least amount of points that you can purchase?  Also, since it is owned by the same parent company (Wyndham), why does Wyndham just not combine the two systems to allow more trades for owners?  Wouldn't they save money by doing this?   Thank you for all of the replies! :whoopie:



Last question first: Why doesnt Wyndham just combine the two systems?  
To some degree they are , there are now at least 13 resorts (maybe more, but thats all I can come up with off the top of my head) that have some wyndham suites and some worldmark suites.(ie two resorts in the same building) 

You have to understand that Wyndham doesnt own anything. We own the resorts. Wyndham develops them and manages them and sells them, but we own them.  What Wyndham has done and continues to do is consolidate the back office functions.  For example the transfer dept for both systems is in the same office in Orlando. (also you will notice that you hear the same on hold music when you call either reservations desk) 

You should also know Wyndham owns RCI too. and they operate it in an altogether different division of the company from the timeshares.

The smallest number of Worldmark you can buy is 5000 credits. And since Worldmark allows the owner to owner transfer of credits, that may be all you need. Just buy a small account and then buy one time use credits from other owners. Take a look at wmowners.com and http://www.wmtsinfo.com/ to learn the system... Worldmark allows reservations 13 months ahead of check in

The gold/silver rankings is something that RCI does. go to RCI.com to look up those rankings


----------



## Cdn Gal (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry you are right, RCI does the gold/silver rankings.   Thank you for the link, I will check that out in the next upcoming days.
And YES I am a member . A happy member at that!!


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 3, 2014)

Another good source of information is www.wmowners.com  I read everything I could on that website before purchasing WM resale.  Many long time owners post there and will answer any question you have about ownership.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 3, 2014)

Only blue dots of wm resort gallery are accessible to resale owners. Others are affiliate resorts with limited inventory


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jan 4, 2014)

My GF is also a teacher and we have always got what we wanted. However, I'm not looking for 3 Bdr Ocean Front at Seaside. But we have gotten units in Seaside for July 4th week. Since you plan ahead as long as you are not coverting the view (where one is available) you should be fine. 

When you look at both of those sites you will hear mention of a strategy called "throwaway days", we've never had to use that technique. Learn all about grouped reservations and the waitlist, since you are tied to a school schedule they are your friends. Two things which I don't believe Wyndham has in their system. Also some locations book up right at 13 months (Pacific Northwest, older/cheaper locations) others don't. At most locations 3Bd go first, then 2Bd, then 1Bd, then Studio's.

Ian


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 4, 2014)

Studio is less desirable unit type, due to occ. limit and lack of (full) kitchen...if you are ok with studio, you can probably find any place you want (if type available)

You do not have to really throw away anything, just start your driving trip from less demand place and you will be fine...like clear lake---depoe bay----seaside

If you like ocean view, depoe bay is the best. All phrase I units are full blown ocean view. Resort was built on top of cliff and ocean is stone throw away...


----------

